# I primi mille di IkHouVanPulcino!



## giovannino

Congratulazioni a una ragazza davvero in gamba!

Brava, Simona!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Simona!  
Apprezziamo moltissimo il tuo aiuto!
   Baci!    ​ 
~ Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti, Miss


----------



## valy822

Complimenti Simona!!!!!Grazie infinite per il tuo prezioso contributo!!


----------



## Pirlo

Wooo.. the big one-triple-zero!  Congratulations, I hope that you're still around for a long time! It's thanks to you that I've done so well with Italian, I owe you a lot!

*Congratulations Simona.. let's salute to a fabulous helper, teacher  and friend! 
***********​


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSIMONA! *​


----------



## _forumuser_

E' sempre un piacere incontrarti su IE nelle prime ore del mattino!  

Tanti auguri! 

_forU_


----------



## lsp

It's a pleasure to add my congrats to you here! Thanks for everything.


----------



## danalto

Un fiore! Un fiore! Dove lo trovo un fiore a quest'ora?


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Simona,

complimenti per il tuo traguardo. E' sempre un piacere vederti on line. 

Grazie di tutto.
Saoul


----------



## danalto

Ma ti paga?


----------



## Saoul

Si, chiaro, sono un mercenario!


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Ragazzi, grazie mille a tutti quanti!!!!!!! Questo forum sarà anche mitico, ma il motivo per cui lo è è che è popolato da gente mitica!!! Grazie a tutti di cuore, vi adoro!!

Simona

P.s. Non solo siete mitici, ma anche simpaticissimi


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Complimenti per il tuo primo postiversario!


----------



## Saoul

IkHouVanPulcino said:


> è è che è



Non è una lingua meravigliosa l'italiano? 
Ora passerò il pomeriggio a cercare di formulare una frase con quattro è ravvicinati. Voglio battere il record.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Lo so, me ne sono resa conto mentre lo scrivevo, ma non sono riuscita a formulare la frase diversamente  Dai Saoul, aspetto il tuo record 

Simona


----------



## Saoul

Non è che è ciò che è, è che è ciò che sembra.

Come sono andato, Simo?


----------



## TrentinaNE

It is not that it is what it is, but that it is what it seems?

Golly, a sentence worthy of Bill Clinton!


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Oddio Saoul, e adesso come lo batto il tuo record??? Sei è di seguito....sarà dura.... Mitico 

Simona


----------



## Poianone

Un buon postversario a teeee,
un buon postversario a teeee, 
tanti auguri Simona, 
1000 altri postversari a teeeeee!!! ​


----------



## Saoul

IkHouVanPulcino said:


> Oddio Saoul, e adesso come lo batto il tuo record??? Sei è di seguito....sarà dura.... Mitico
> 
> Simona



Non che disdegni la nomina di "campione mondiale di ripetizione di è", ma sono solo cinque...


----------



## danalto

TrentinaNE said:


> It is not that it is what it is, but that it is what it seems?
> 
> Golly, a sentence worthy of Bill Clinton!


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## irene.acler

*Compliementi! Continua così!! *


----------



## GavinW

Nice work, Simona! Always a pleasure to come across your helpful posts.


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations!
The first 1,000 is the hardest!
Thanks for all of your excellent help!
Tim


----------



## sabrinita85

*Complimenti! *


----------



## Jana337

Cara Simona, se tutti fossero come te, il mestiere dei moderatori cesserebbe di esistere. 

Molti auguri!


----------



## Siberia

Tanti auguri Simona, in ritardo!!!!


----------



## cas29

Simona!  Sei stupenda! Grazie e........ avanti! Forza!


----------

